# do i need to format dvd+rw?



## dvdmark (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought a stack of DVD+RWs, but my computer won't read them. I've had a DVD+RW in there before, but I can't remember how I got it to work (maybe it just worked by itself?). I also bought some DVD+Rs and DVD-RWs before, and these don't work. DVD-R works fine. Do I need special software to format them?


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a good idea to make sure your DVD drive can read them all. A while ago some DVD drives could only do + and others do -, but these days you can get multi combo. Do you know what model it is? I can then find what you need and tell you what type of DVD's you can use.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It really depends on how you're writing the disks. If you're using a packet writing driver (the most unreliable way to store data IMO), then they are formatted. If you're just using a standard burning applications to store data on the RW disks, you don't format them first.

Download Nero InfoTool and post the display of the drive characteristics, this will tell us what your drive is capable of. Here's what I see for mine...


----------



## dvdmark (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate it. I've downloaded Nero Infotool and will check it over the weekend. Great forum, by the way. Same-day response. Awesome!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We're trying hard to retain our awesome crown.


----------

